# Dish DVR 625 problems, HELP!!!!



## rdbcatcher

Sorry to bother everyone here, but I've got issues here I can't find help with  . I own a Dish Network DVR625 dual-tuner receiver and I'm going nuts. This is the fourth time in two weeks and now into a third re-manufactured receiver. For whatever reason, I noticed the caller ID not working again. I checked through the menu setup to be sure I selected yes for CALLER ID (which it was, yes). My next step was to go through menu, select option #6 (System Setup) and then option #3 (Diagnostics) and then checked connection. Every time I select connection, it says* "A problem with your modem has been detected. To ensure continued access to PPV and other receiver applications call 1-800-333-DISH(3474)." *Now I also know that that means they'll charge me a second receiver fee if they don't detect a phone line connected to my receiver. I've checked the phone line by hooking it up to an independent phone and gotten a dial tone, plus was able to call out, so I know it's not the phone line/jack. The whole setup was inspected and certified/verified by their own DISH Network Installer (so the install and parts are good)I've done multiple hard resets (turned off then unplugged for 10 minutes and plugged back in) and soft resets (held power button down for 10 seconds until it turned off then back on again). Each time it does okay for a short time (about 1-2hours), but then it happens again. I've checked the power circuit and it's fine, plus my whole house is surge-protected at the panel, so short circuits or surges are not a possibility. There is good spacing around the unit for cooling, but could this be a "Heat issue" ? This is the third receiver I've had this issue with:new_cussi . The advanced tech's I've talked to have told me it's a known issue :shrug: , and the only solution is to replace the receiver :flaiming !!! If this is true and I leased it, I'd agree, but the issue is I own this and it's the third one in less than a month to go bad :bang . If DISH replaces another, they've told me I gotta lease it and all my purchase funds go out the window forever :crying: . Please help, what should I do? Are there any work arounds or am I doomed to do continuous hard resets to avoid the fee? If I call DISH up again, I"m about ready to go Postal and make some problems!!! HELP! HELP! HELP!


----------



## BNUMM

I had this same problem when I had a 501. The modems were bad. I had to keep returning them. If you bought it then a replacement should be owned not leased.


----------



## rdbcatcher

I completely agree, only problem is that when I talk to the CS number, I get idiots that argue with me and then I demand to be connected with the Customer Loss Retention Department. Only at that point (and usually three hours later) do I get any satisfaction. Did they give you any reasons for the malfunctions? I also have a DVR 508 buthave not had any issues with it. Just did another hard reset, I should be good for another hour or so.


----------



## BNUMM

Never gave a reason just sent out a new receiver.


----------



## robert koerner

"into a third re-manufactured receiver."

You are getting defective units.

Tech support doesn't have anyone that repairs units; in essence, they read a script and then make things up.

My 510 would crash under the exact same circumstances, unit was recording a show, I'm watching a show, and programming it to record.

I was told the replacement units were damaged in transit, my fingers were too fat to program it, a tree was hitting the dish antenna, I had house wiring problems that only effected the 510, faulty ground wire from the dish antenna, my dish transmitter wasn't working, the was a software problem with the larger hard drive in the 510 vrs the 508, so Dish would replace the 510 that I own with a rebuilt 508,etc.

Eventually they wanted me to pay for a home service call to figure out why the four of five units they sent to me kept crashing. Course, if there wasn't anything wrong with the antenna system or my house hold electricity, I still had to pay for the non-productive house call!

I bought a 525 and all of the crashes stopped.
Turns out, the 510 was just unreliable under those circumstances, and they wouldn't admit it.

My 525 locks up while recording from two channels if I go into play back when there is less than 6 hours of free space on the drive.

Best from Hot Tucson
Bob


----------



## wbowery

Our 625 caller ID never did work (though all of our old non-DVR receivers had no problems with caller ID). Supposedly it is a "grounding issue", which could mean they don't really know why the caller ID doesn't work.

Every once in a while, we get the "your phone line isn't connected - call dish" message. I unplug the power cord for a minute or so, plug it back in, and when it is done rebooting/downloading the program guide, I force it to call home. It always sees the phone line after unplugging it.


----------

